# New track layout from newbie



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

Still working on it, but it's in the final stages.
The left half should be Japanese rail themed, while the right half should be Italian rail themed.
They're joined by a bridge between the tables. So far I'm quite keen on a suspension bridge, mainly for the visual effect. It will most likely be a fake suspension bridge (as in the cables won't really hold up any weight).

It doesn't show in the layout, but the bridge should be at least 1m long.










Please be nice


----------



## Aqualungs (Jan 25, 2021)

I think it looks like a fun layout. If it were me I would elongate the spurs by straightening them, even make them yards. They weren't important to me at first but now I have made multiple changes to extend or add to the yard to park more trains and freight. I really need my passing side longer now.. nit they required a table extension. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

Aqualungs said:


> I think it looks like a fun layout. If it were me I would elongate the spurs by straightening them, even make them yards. They weren't important to me at first but now I have made multiple changes to extend or add to the yard to park more trains and freight. I really need my passing side longer now.. nit they required a table extension.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Yeah, considering that. Both elongating the mainline track to the edge to make additional modules possible and adding parking sidings for the high speed trains. I don't want it to be to the detriment of scenery though, so the parking sidings might be hidden.


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

Do the turnouts on the left table really exist? Those are some crazy bends.

Consider using curved turnouts to get some extra siding space where the ovals meet the mainline and where the ovals meet each other, see if you can get them to fit. It adds a lot of room with really no penalty.


----------



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

Thelic said:


> Do the turnouts on the left table really exist? Those are some crazy bends.


They are supposedly Kato parts, so I imagine they do exist.
Which ones do you feel look "crazy" and why? Not being confrontational, just honestly asking



Thelic said:


> Consider using curved turnouts to get some extra siding space where the ovals meet the mainline and where the ovals meet each other, see if you can get them to fit. It adds a lot of room with really no penalty.


I'll consider it, but i want a pretty simple track layout, and for what I want to run on here (2 local trains on each side and 2 high speed trains on the mainline) there is plenty of siding (siding for the mainline still to be added...)

There is room for expansion. The mainline will reach the edge of the table, so I can slot more layout in another module.


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

Didn't realize it was Kato.

I'm guessing those are the compact turnouts then, I would steer away from those where possible unless doing a tram line. They are VERY tight. Stuck with #4 and preferably #6 if you can. I would set up the left oval more like the first.

As is those compact switches back to back are going to make for one *NASTY* S-bend.

Kato doesn't make a curved turnout to my knowledge, please ignore.


----------



## Aqualungs (Jan 25, 2021)

Zante said:


> Yeah, considering that. Both elongating the mainline track to the edge to make additional modules possible and adding parking sidings for the high speed trains. I don't want it to be to the detriment of scenery though, so the parking sidings might be hidden.


I cut my layout in half with mountains.. so I have am operations side and a scenic side. It hides it well









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very interesting layout...I really like those two upper 'main lines' that
actually go someplace...also I see that you can have a lot of
continuous running activity in those several ovals. As others
have mentioned, adding in a yard and perhaps more stub
tracks will give you the opportunity for challenging switching
operations.

Don


----------



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

Thelic said:


> Didn't realize it was Kato.
> 
> I'm guessing those are the compact turnouts then, I would steer away from those where possible unless doing a tram line. They are VERY tight. Stuck with #4 and preferably #6 if you can. I would set up the left oval more like the first.
> 
> ...


That part of the track will be running this type of train (if I can find it)

















... but hmm... yeah, I'll consider changing them to the same used on the other side.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I looked for awhile but could not find a manufacturer for the ETR-425. I didn't check the second model.

My mistake. ViTrains makes this model of the 425. Check here:

No price(s) listed.

ViTrains ETR-425


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Zante said:


> That part of the track will be running this type of train (if I can find it)
> 
> ... but hmm... yeah, I'll consider changing them to the same used on the other side.


I strongly recommend you rethink those. I have a couple of the compact turnouts. The turnouts use the 150 mm (6 inch) radius curves and my trolleys (Bachmann N-Scale PCC style trolleys) are the only thing I have that will stay on the track with them. Fortunately, I wanted them for the loop around my town area to have trolleys for a mass transit system. I don't know if the trolleys would stay on with the S curve it would create.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I forgot you said you were modeling in N scale. Forget the link I posted. All of those Italian trains are HO.


----------



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> I forgot you said you were modeling in N scale. Forget the link I posted. All of those Italian trains are HO.


I've actually managed to find both in N scale, from small artisanal manufacturer.
Expensive, of course, but that's what is available 🤷‍♂️

ALn 668





E-commerce: ricerca







www.lineamodel.com





ALn 502 (Minuetto)





Vitrains 1076M FS Minuetto MD 053 (diesel) - TecnoModel - Modellismo Ferroviario - per non perdere il treno...


Tecnomodel Modellismo Ferroviario www.tecnomodel-treni.it



www.tecnomodel-treni.it


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

Those are pretty long, you might want to purchase and test one before committing to a radius.


----------



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

Here is the track layout, with the tight switches removed as per advice (and to be honest, it also looks better to me  )
I have also added some sidings for the high speed trains and prolonged the mainline beyond the table. Those will be the connection points to any future expansions (such as a freight yard that was suggested a few messages back).

I've made the tables a full 2m long, instead of the 1.8m of the previous one. That's more or less where the high speed stations will be and I want to build a bit of city in that empty space.


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

That's starting to look trouble free now.


----------

